# Informations LITTLE SNITCH



## iZiF (28 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir, je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum et j'ai déjà quelques informations à demander.
Je suis un mac user depuis 2 ans et j'aime bidouiller mon macbook avec des limites.

J'ai donc quelques question à propos de LITTLE Snitch et mes questions se dirigent surtout vers des spécialistes. J'ai pris cette application non pas pck je suis parano mais je préfère contrôler les connexions même si sur mac, les dangers sont moins présents que sur Windows.

Alors voici mes questions/problèmes : 
je sais que le système lui-même utilise des connexions genre "cuspd""AppleIDAuthAgent" avec icloud, "store agent" et plein d'autres.
Mais je sais pas si certains sont un "danger"^^pour le mac genre PubSuBAgent qui apparait souvent et que je n'ai pas compris cque c'était --' ainsi que usdmuxd qui se connecte a mon iphone..

Voila je voudrai savoir quels sont ceux a absolument autoriser les connexions et ceux où il faut pas. je suis nul je sais ^^
merci d'avance !


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2012)

iZiF a dit:


> Mais je sais pas si certains sont un "danger"^^pour le mac genre PubSuBAgent qui apparait souvent et que je n'ai pas compris cque c'était --' ainsi que usdmuxd qui se connecte a mon iphone..


Perso j'ai fais bcp par tatonnements (c'est comme ça que j'ai réussi à presque bloquer mon accès au MAS :rose et en m'aidant de ce site (édit : lien cassé).


----------



## iZiF (28 Janvier 2012)

Merci à toi, ça me fait quand même flipper pck maintenant tout les connexions s'affiche alors t'ai trop au taquet ^^.
Mais merci, j'ai regarder le site et j'ai pas pensé à regarder tous les "processes"alors merci 
PS : en plus sa va améliorer mon anglais ^^


----------



## ronparchita (17 Juin 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Perso j'ai fais bcp par tatonnements (c'est comme ça que j'ai réussi à presque bloquer mon accès au MAS :rose et en m'aidant de ce site.


Moi aussi je tatonne et j'ai cliqué sur ton lien qui m'a amené sur des sites d'ouverture de comptes bancaires en ligne


----------



## Gwen (17 Juin 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Perso j'ai fais bcp par tatonnements (c'est comme ça que j'ai réussi à presque bloquer mon accès au MAS :rose et en m'aidant de ce site.


Heureusement que l'on te connais, car ce genre de lien, c'est bannissement immediat normalement


----------



## Nikware (17 Juin 2021)

ronparchita a dit:


> Moi aussi je tatonne et j'ai cliqué sur ton lien qui m'a amené sur des sites d'ouverture de comptes bancaires en ligne


Idem chez moi, site bloque par eSet !


----------



## peyret (17 Juin 2021)

.


----------



## peyret (17 Juin 2021)

.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

Quasiment dix-ans après, il faut vous réveiller les mecs. Les liens ça périme moins vite que le yaourt mais quand même… 

À part ça, il est poilant le lien. 

Surtout dans la version Peyret #7


----------



## peyret (17 Juin 2021)

.


----------



## Locke (17 Juin 2021)

Vous m'en faites une belle bande de boulets, le message de base date de 2012 et depuis il y a belle lurette que le nom du site qui a disparu a été revendu et que cela redirige sur des sites aléatoires !


----------



## peyret (17 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Vous m'en faites une belle bande de boulets, le message de base date de 2012 et depuis il y a belle lurette que le nom du site qui a disparu a été revendu et que cela redirige sur des sites aléatoires !


Oupps, j'avais pas vu la date du post....


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

peyret a dit:


> (j'ai l'impression que c'est un lien variable)


Oui, il y a des redirections.

@Les modos, coupez pas le lien, on s’amuse trop. (je m’amuse trop)


----------



## ronparchita (17 Juin 2021)

peyret a dit:


> ...ou encore..
> 
> (j'ai l'impression que c'est un lien variable)
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 229533


La première fois j'ai eu ça, (cette alarme de virus) c'est désagréable ! J'ai eu du mal a quitter cet écran, à la deuxieme je suis tombé sur les ouvertures de Compte en ligne, mais pour revenir à cet écran sonorisé, qu'est-ce que c'est, ça vient d'où ?
J'ai lancé ensuite MalWareBits pour le cas ou, il n'a rien trouvé.
Je n'avais pas songé que les adresses se revendaient ....


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)




----------



## peyret (17 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, il y a des redirections.
> 
> @Les modos, coupez pas le lien, on s’amuse trop. (je m’amuse trop)


... et on pourrait créer : le jeu du lien variable


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

@peyret

C’est toi qui a édité tes captures ? Il ne fallait pas. C’est éducatif.



ronparchita a dit:


> mais pour revenir à cet écran sonorisé, qu'est-ce que c'est, ça vient d'où ?



C’est une page sur laquelle tu as été redirigé via le lien de base.

Le but est de te faire peur pour que tu appelles le numéro de téléphone. C’EST BIDON. Tu fermes l’onglet et basta.

Si t’es un peu parano tu effaces tes cookies via Safari > Préférences > Confidentialité > Données de site Web


----------



## peyret (17 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> @peyret
> 
> C’est toi qui a édité tes captures ? Il ne fallait pas. C’est éducatif.
> 
> ...


OUI .... après réflexion j'ai peut-être fait une erreur.... alors on continue ?


----------



## ronparchita (17 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> @peyret
> 
> C’est toi qui a édité tes captures ? Il ne fallait pas. C’est éducatif.
> 
> ...


Merci du conseil. Je pensais que chaque fois que je fermais FireFox, ça effaçait les cookies, et bien apparemment non


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

peyret a dit:


> OUI .... après réflexion j'ai peut-être fait une erreur.... alors on continue ?



J’peux pas répondre au questionnaire car je suis non binaire. @#% de discrimination. 



ronparchita a dit:


> Merci du conseil. Je pensais que chaque fois que je fermais FireFox, ça effaçait les cookies, et bien apparemment non


Ça dépend comment tu le règles. Chez moi il ne garde rien.


@peyret 

Un moment stp. Avec tous les anti-tracker que Safari embarque je suis assez limité. Je vais passer sur Opera.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

C’est pourri avec Opera. Je n’ai que des pubs pour des assurances, chien, femme, voiture, etc. Au bout d’un moment il me dit « trop de redirections » et il ne veut plus jouer.


----------



## peyret (17 Juin 2021)




----------



## peyret (17 Juin 2021)

et pour finir....
toujours la même page....


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

T’as gagné.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Heureusement que l'on te connais, car ce genre de lien, c'est bannissement immediat normalement


Ouille ouille ouille ! 

J'ai quand même édité mon post (de 2012) et supprimé le lien, pour éviter que quelqu’un de trop naïf et qui ne lit pas les posts suivants ne se fasse avoir !


----------



## ronparchita (20 Juillet 2021)

Pouvez-vous s'il vous plait m'expliquer ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre : Je me connecte à Internet via mon iphone, là ou je suis je n'ai pas de box.
La liaison est pénible, elle ne tient pas. Chaque fois que mon ordi se reconnecte à mon iPhone, j'ai une fenêtre de LS qui me dit avoir détecté un nouveau réseau Wifi et me propose soit de cliquer sur "do nothing" soit sur "Deactivate active profile". Pour ne plus avoir cette fenêtre, que dois-je selectionner s'il vous plait ?
D'avance merci


----------

